

How perfectly competitive firms can (in theory) behave like monopolies - wisty
http://occupy-economics-class.org/subjects/critique-of-demand-supply/why-firms-behave-like-monopolies-2-/

======
wisty
I tried submitting to reddit, but apparently economists don't like talking
theory if it proves their theories wrong :/

